# Long term eq use for trt



## independent (Nov 9, 2013)

Whats your guys thought on using a low dose of eq? Im thinking around 200mgs for at least 6 months. Thoughts on eq raising rbc and hematocrit levels?


----------



## independent (Nov 9, 2013)

I would use this with my test. Thread title is misleading.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 9, 2013)

Ive been on  deca now for over a year  and I belive the effects on RBC are similar. My blood tests always show me on the high side or just above the high limits of RBC and Hematocrit so I just make sure to donate blood. I dont know what else to do. So far so good though, but a year is hardly a long term study.


----------



## l69lou (Nov 9, 2013)

The medical literature says that all AAS can cause elevated RBC and hematocrit however EQ does seem to do this more than the rest . What would be your reason to use EQ with your HRT ? Most guys who use deca with HRT do it for joint issues but I don't see the reason for EQ . On the subject of RBC and hematocrit that is nothing to play with . 2yrs ago I had an episode of arterial flutter where my heart got into a very fast beat rythm , 148 BPM for 2 days. They said it was due to high hematocrit , or thick blood putting back pressure on the heart as it pushes blood thru all the tiny blood vessels in the lungs . You never want HCT over 50 . He knew about the test use so I asked him what to do about this and he put me on 1 baby asprin per day . I stay about 47 now and have had no further issues . Donating blood works also or maybe both . Labs brothers and always watch RBC  and HCT . I would just use test for HRT and give the body a rest from AAS off cycle . But that's me .


----------



## independent (Nov 9, 2013)

l69lou said:


> The medical literature says that all AAS can cause elevated RBC and hematocrit however EQ does seem to do this more than the rest . What would be your reason to use EQ with your HRT ? Most guys who use deca with HRT do it for joint issues but I don't see the reason for EQ . On the subject of RBC and hematocrit that is nothing to play with . 2yrs ago I had an episode of arterial flutter where my heart got into a very fast beat rythm , 148 BPM for 2 days. They said it was due to high hematocrit , or thick blood putting back pressure on the heart as it pushes blood thru all the tiny blood vessels in the lungs . You never want HCT over 50 . He knew about the test use so I asked him what to do about this and he put me on 1 baby asprin per day . I stay about 47 now and have had no further issues . Donating blood works also or maybe both . Labs brothers and always watch RBC  and HCT . I would just use test for HRT and give the body a rest from AAS off cycle . But that's me .



Thought was for appetite increase and it seems to be more mild than deca in terms of sides.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 9, 2013)

If you are looking for an appetite increase have you ever tried GHRP6 ?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2013)

EQ is mild and that dose is low. Should be little problem running that long term. Just get labs and a physical every 6 months brother.


----------



## independent (Nov 9, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> If you are looking for an appetite increase have you ever tried GHRP6 ?



Ghrp6 doesnt work for me. Tried it already.



heavyiron said:


> EQ is mild and that dose is low. Should be little problem running that long term. Just get labs and a physical every 6 months brother.



Thank you. Labs are key.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 9, 2013)

Are there endo's or Dr's that can prescribe EQ for replacement? Iv'e seen deca but never heard of script EQ..


----------



## Christsean (Nov 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> EQ is mild and that dose is low. Should be little problem running that long term. Just get labs and a physical every 6 months brother.



^^^^this

I ran eq at 400mg for a year back in the early 2000's without any problems. Labs always came back good. RBC and hematocrit on high side, but never too high.


----------



## independent (Nov 9, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Are there endo's or Dr's that can prescribe EQ for replacement? Iv'e seen deca but never heard of script EQ..



No. Eq is a vet drug.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> No. Eq is a vet drug.



WP will argue that notion with ya! LMFAO!  I don't even want to go there.....




/V


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 9, 2013)

l69lou said:


> The medical literature says that all AAS can cause elevated RBC and hematocrit however EQ does seem to do this more than the rest . What would be your reason to use EQ with your HRT ? Most guys who use deca with HRT do it for joint issues but I don't see the reason for EQ . On the subject of RBC and hematocrit that is nothing to play with . 2yrs ago I had an episode of arterial flutter where my heart got into a very fast beat rythm , 148 BPM for 2 days. They said it was due to high hematocrit , or thick blood putting back pressure on the heart as it pushes blood thru all the tiny blood vessels in the lungs . You never want HCT over 50 . He knew about the test use so I asked him what to do about this and he put me on 1 baby asprin per day . I stay about 47 now and have had no further issues . Donating blood works also or maybe both . Labs brothers and always watch RBC  and HCT . I would just use test for HRT and give the body a rest from AAS off cycle . But that's me .



In no way does low dose aspirin lower rbc count, hgb or hematocrit levels. It kerps platelets from aggregating and in this way lessens coagulation so if your hematocrit is down it aint from baby aspirin.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Nov 9, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> If you are looking for an appetite increase have you ever tried GHRP6 ?





heavyiron said:


> EQ is mild and that dose is low. Should be little problem running that long term. Just get labs and a physical every 6 months brother.





dave 236 said:


> In no way does low dose aspirin lower rbc count, hgb or hematocrit levels. It kerps platelets from aggregating and in this way lessens coagulation so if your hematocrit is down it aint from baby aspirin.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



I thought aspirin is just used as a blood thinner.


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I thought aspirin is just used as a blood thinner.



Nope there is a difference in blood thinning ,which is an increase in plasma ( the liquid portion of blood) to cell ratio, and anti coagulation which is what aspirin, heparin, coumadin etc do, all by slightly different means. You want to thin your blood donate red cells or hydrate more. Aspirin just  affects the way platelets aggregate together. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Nov 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I thought aspirin is just used as a blood thinner.



^^^^^You are correct^^^^^


----------



## sneedham (Nov 9, 2013)

Dave236,
I did not know that and thank you for the info.....


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 9, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Dave236,
> I did not know that and thank you for the info.....



No problem. Lol, My expertise is limited to a few things but hematology is one of those. At least from a testing perspective.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## l69lou (Nov 10, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> In no way does low dose aspirin lower rbc count, hgb or hematocrit levels. It kerps platelets from aggregating and in this way lessens coagulation so if your hematocrit is down it aint from baby aspirin.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


 Thankyou for posting this .It seems you know alot about this subject . With all due respect to the OP I don't want to hyjack his thread but if I can ask a question . What would account for lower HCT ? I can't donate blood and this doctor knew that so I asked him what to do to keep HCT down and that's where he put me on the baby asprin . Also on plavix . Due to my heart episode and the conversations I had with heart specialists I feel  
this whole issue of " thick blood " needs more attention from the AAS community . My last labs had HCT of 42.2 so I'm happy . Of all the guys I know IRL who juice not one donates blood or is even aware of this whole issue .Thank GOD for the info we get on this forum ! Also I'm just a brother trying to learn about all of this to persue my lifestyle as safe as possible . I am not a doctor and would never prescribe a course of action or meds to anyone else just sharing my experience .


----------



## independent (Nov 10, 2013)

l69lou said:


> Thankyou for posting this .It seems you know alot about this subject . With all due respect to the OP I don't want to hyjack his thread but if I can ask a question . What would account for lower HCT ? I can't donate blood and this doctor knew that so I asked him what to do to keep HCT down and that's where he put me on the baby asprin . Also on plavix . Due to my heart episode and the conversations I had with heart specialists I feel
> this whole issue of " thick blood " needs more attention from the AAS community . My last labs had HCT of 42.2 so I'm happy . Of all the guys I know IRL who juice not one donates blood or is even aware of this whole issue .Thank GOD for the info we get on this forum !



Not a hijack at all. Good info is valuable.


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 10, 2013)

l69lou said:


> Thankyou for posting this .It seems you know alot about this subject . With all due respect to the OP I don't want to hyjack his thread but if I can ask a question . What would account for lower HCT ? I can't donate blood and this doctor knew that so I asked him what to do to keep HCT down and that's where he put me on the baby asprin . Also on plavix . Due to my heart episode and the conversations I had with heart specialists I feel
> this whole issue of " thick blood " needs more attention from the AAS community . My last labs had HCT of 42.2 so I'm happy . Of all the guys I know IRL who juice not one donates blood or is even aware of this whole issue .Thank GOD for the info we get on this forum ! Also I'm just a brother trying to learn about all of this to persue my lifestyle as safe as possible . I am not a doctor and would never prescribe a course of action or meds to anyone else just sharing my experience .



There can be several reasons for variation in hct levels. Hct is a unitless value therefore  it is expressed as a pct of RBCs to fluid. One of yhe biggest influences on this pct is hydration level at the time the blood is drawn. Other things that can influence it are normal sesonal variations, activity levels, diet, the technique of the phlebotomist performing the draw ect. For a true comparison of your levels over time you should try to stay as consistant as possible in your pre test behavior, fluid intake, and time of day the blood is drawn. All those things being controlled as much as posdible will give you a better idea if your hct is at a level long term to the point of being a cause for concern.  Sorry i cant be more definitive but too many variables to say what is behind the fluctuations. I do know that it wasnt the low dose asppirin or plavix. Your doc prescribed those to help prevent athrosclerosis and lower stroke, and myocardial infarct risks from blocked arreries. Hope this helps.


----------

